

Making AIDS a memory on World AIDS day - jonathanbgood
http://1000memories.com/blog/24-making-aids-a-memory

======
mikegreenberg
It is very important to remember those who mattered to us and, your real
motives aside, remember what was endured to get us where we are today.
However, if HIV/AIDS has impacted your life in any significant way, I urge you
to take a look a this documentary.

<http://www.houseofnumbers.com/> On Netflix:
<http://www.netflix.com/Movie/House-of-Numbers/70125403>

------
seiji
I understand your company wants coverage and exposure, but the marketing for a
death site is always going to come across as creepy and exploitative unless
you're in a funeral home.

